# AikidoCal Questions



## Brad Dunne (May 6, 2005)

Again, welcome to MT.

Question one; It has been stated that to be proficient on the street in Aikido, it takes many years of training and practice.

In general terms, dealing with the average person, would this be a correct statement?

Question two; Just what style of Aikido does Steven Segal practice/teach. What he does looks more Aikijujitsu than Aikido.


----------



## AikidoCal (May 7, 2005)

Wow, I don't know what is behind door number 3  

No intended offense, but this makes me uncomfortable to answer questions. Do I fear to tread. :whip: ( neat smiles on this board ). 

Well ya only live once. :mp5: ( sorry I will stop with the smilies, but they are too cool ). 


Question 1. My personal feeling is this, the longer you do it, the better chance you have of walking away. It may take less time to learn how to punch or kick, then say to pull-off a decent irimi or kotegaishi in a stressful situation on the street. Being proficient on the street includes a board range of skills both abstract ( awareness) and concrete ( techniques ). Modern society in most first and second world countries are not in favor of violence. No matter what your style you have to follow the law, and that varies on use of force and intent. For the sake of discussion, if you kick or punch someone in self-defense the law isn't going to look at you as favorable in the use of force; you often leave a notable mark or damage on the body. In Aikido and jujitsu techniques tend to control with less injury. That is a good thing when your in court, unless they whip out the Seven Seagal flims and Jet Li ( as far as most people are concerned it is all karate). 


Question 2. I don't know much about Seven Seagal, to be fair. I have never met him, or anyone from his dojo. I remember reading about his dojo in black belt magazine. I guess, I could do a net search on him. I hear he has a very intresting page. I also don't watch his movies. I think I seen his first, and it had a intensely gritty NY flavor. I heard some very controversial things about him. I see him as a Hollywood actor and controversy is needed I guess for a healthy career there. Hollywood seems to thrive on it, it keeps you from being forgotten; the worst thing that could happen. I heard one of his dojos is near Oxnard Ca. I have never been there to visit it. And he owns or did own an eatery in NY. I think he is Aikikai affliation or was. Really, I don't keep up with him. I don't dislike him. I like to see the postive things in a person, and not only see the negative- I look with balance, untill otherwise. 

Aikido vs. Aikijujitsu. Don't know. I don't know if there is really such a thing as aikijujitsu with Seagal. This is what I mean, I am assuming the term aikijujitsu is describing what he does in his films. That is entertainment. He probably doesn't do pure Aikido in all his films just to keep it interesting and entertaining to the general audience. If you mean his off-screen practice, is it pre or post war Aikido. I really don't know. Again I have not seen it. I know he is a Shihan- i think. I think he is Aikikai. I think. Again, I don't really know. I could do a search I guess. 

Fin.


----------



## Shogun (May 8, 2005)

last I checked, Seagal is 6th or 7th dan in Aikido. not sure affiliation. he uses aikido techniques in his movies, but seems to do it violently so it doesnt look like Aikiddo as much.


----------



## Shirt Ripper (May 8, 2005)

According to www.aikidofaq.com he is 7th dan.


----------



## Kizaru (May 9, 2005)

Brad Dunne said:
			
		

> Question two; Just what style of Aikido does Steven Segal practice/teach. What he does looks more Aikijujitsu than Aikido.


You may find some of your answers here:
http://www.stevenseagal.com/aikido.html


----------



## Shogun (May 11, 2005)

I have heard of Seagal's students receiving shodan in about 3 years. I dont know what the deal is there. where I did aikido (for two years) it took about 8-12 years, and thats training roughly 8 hours a week.


----------

